
Glot.io – An open source multi-lang pastebin with runnable snippets and API - dannyow
https://glot.io/
======
dabei
This seems not cheap to operate. What is the business model?

~~~
mttjj
I have an ad-blocker (and a network ad-blocker via the corporate network I'm
connected to right now) but when I click on any one of the languages I can see
a box labeled "ads via Carbon" to the right of the stdin box. So my guess
would be that it's ad-supported for now.

~~~
mosselman
You'd think that all people interested in something like this have an ad-
blocker. I wonder what the revenue is like.

------
52-6F-62
Cool. This is quite usable and seems really handy—it's really fast compared to
some heavier online repls. (definitely a use case for me)

How is it set up? I was definitely able to crash an instance I was in as well
as read from root, but seemed all it took was a reload of the page and it
snapped right back in without any real startup wait.

*edit: I just saw that you posted the source code as well. I'll definitely be exploring!

~~~
dijit
Seems like he spins up a container on each run, so 'root' is not really
'root'. I'd be worried though, containers are not secure enough to run
untrusted code.

~~~
maxmcd
yeah this setup seems to indicate it's just running regular docker:
[https://github.com/prasmussen/glot-
run/blob/master/docker_se...](https://github.com/prasmussen/glot-
run/blob/master/docker_server_config.md)

